# When regaining reality did you expect it to happen or one day who up norma??



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Some days I feel close to regaining reality then other days I am back in the same cycle of life. I feel like a butterfly trapped inside a jar trying to fly out but just left to hit my head against the wall. I wish to fly away or become released from this horrible nightmare. With that all said can anyone tell me if they knew they were going to become normal or it just happened gradually? Was the day before like a dream then you woke up normal or how does it work? I guess we tend to forget what its like to be normal when its been so long!!!!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> Some days I feel close to regaining reality then other days I am back in the same cycle of life. I feel like a butterfly trapped inside a jar trying to fly out but just left to hit my head against the wall. I wish to fly away or become released from this horrible nightmare. With that all said can anyone tell me if they knew they were going to become normal or it just happened gradually? Was the day before like a dream then you woke up normal or how does it work? I guess we tend to forget what its like to be normal when its been so long!!!!


yo be honest..it's more like POOF and you just noticed you don't have DP anymore..you just..stop thinking about it..you forget it, and suddenly you check into yourself, but it's not there, and from there you just carry on with your life as if it has never happened.


----------

